# Easy Lentils (cold salad)



## JM (Sep 27, 2011)

4 cups of cold cooked lentils (never tried canned but go for it if you want to save time), a can of seasoned tomatoes or bruschetta premixed tomatoes, something crunchy and colourful like yellow or red peppers and add crushed cumin to taste. Let it chill out for a few hours before eating. 

I like to add Frank's to it and eat it for lunch. I make a big batch of it and eat it all week.


----------

